# Beginer!!!



## naturelover (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm a very beginer of this hobby. I 'am recently fascinated by the planted aquarium, especially to those of the AGA international aquascaping contest. They are crazy....!!!! However, due to the lack of experiences as well as big budget ( since I'm still a full time student ) I think it is almost impossible for me to biuld up a decent tank during this time. But I hope that I can start saving some money from now on. It would be so great if anyone wanted to help me in any aspects such as advices, experiences or some aquatic plants...etc. I will be so sooo grateful. 
Besides, I live in Dallas, Texas. Do any one know where are the best places around this area to start with? ( I'm currently have a 40 gal tank, 1 powerfilter, 1 regular lighting and some gravel. I really want to buy some grass hair or baby tear! ). thaks very much every one and wish every one have a nice peaceful day.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi naturelover, and welcome. Poke through the other posts on this forum for fish store that carry plants. It won't take long, because there aren't that many of them. What does "regular lighting" mean? We need to know type (fluorescent, compact fluorescent, etc.) and watts.


----------



## naturelover (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Rogers very much for answering my post. Actually, I have a 24" fluorescent which is about 20 watts. I know that it is definitely not enough for growing the baby tear or hair grass. There is a fish store offer me a T5 Glo Twin light HO ~ $145. Not sure if this is a good deal, but to me it s kinda expensive. Can you recommend me what light is the best to grow plants as well as average prices. 
On the other hand, I wonder do people need to have a special gravel or some kind of minerals under the gravel to keep the plant green? 
Once again, Do anyone know where is the best place around Dallas to shop for plant instead of online. Thanks very much and have a gread day.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out this thread for Local Fish Stores (LFS)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/49906-stores-visit-area.html

You might also want to join this club, (DFWAPC). Members trade/give plants and such, away at monthly meetings. I've given you the link below, club web site. This is the articles page. It has articles that will help you with what you need to know to keep a good planted tank. It's easy reading. You can also go to the page about joining. It will be worth it to you for plant trades alone, much less knowledge you'll gain a meetings etc.
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles.html


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Naturelover,

Welcome to this hobby! 

Here in DFW you will find people to help you with advice, free equipment, plants and fish. Also planted tank doesn't need to be expensive. With a little advice and a little help you wil be able to setup your 40 gals. tank with everything that you need for about $60.

How long is your tank? Do you have to have baby tears or you'd like to see and get some other plants?

Plants in local stores are rather limited compared to what you can get from club members. The best store for plants is The Fish Gallery on Greenville Ave.

--Nikolay


----------



## naturelover (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Tex Gal and Niko very much for yours advices. I have just noticed the DFWAPC club yesterday on Google search. This club is kinda cool. I 'm thinking about joining in this club. Besides, Niko, I see that you also live in Dallas Texas. I wonder what city u are residing. I live in Richardson. By the way, are u in DFWAPC as well? 
I also notice that Tex Gal is a very active member and also live in Texas. I see your posts every where in this forum. It would be so great if I have a chance to get to know you two sometimes. Once again Thanks very much Niko and and Tex Gal


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Consider joining the DFWAPC - sponser of this group. Monthly meetings that include swapping of plants.
Also some nice people with a whole lot of knowledge of aquatic plants.

For two good DFW plant stores, see my recent posting.

bob


----------

